# template guides for Bosch Colt



## RuggerJoe (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm looking to get guides for my Bosch Colt. Bosch has two subbases for template guides. One for the Bosch RA-Series Templet Guides and Threaded Templet Guides. Which would be better?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi, Bobj should be in soon to give you some pointers. I believe he owns a Colt.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

I like the the plate below because it can take on the standard PC type Brass guides..
I have both and the Bosch guides just suck  cheap sheet metal ones..

But that's just my 2 cents...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000FF8VQ0/ref=pd_cp_hi_2?pf_rd_p=277661601&pf_rd_s=center-41&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B000EJX202&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0NFSPDCXDVW4FSX6HESK

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95160

OR if you have a PC router and you are not using the black base plate it can be reworked to fit right on the Colt  

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/4883-small-router-table.html


see picture below

========
==========



RuggerJoe said:


> I'm looking to get guides for my Bosch Colt. Bosch has two subbases for template guides. One for the Bosch RA-Series Templet Guides and Threaded Templet Guides. Which would be better?


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Just noticed that Oak Park has their Basic Guide Set on sale for $53.95 and I was about to order but they're for a 1 1/2" recess. I have the DW618 with 1 3/8" recess. Who would be a good vendor to go with for these?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

1 3/8" ???

do you mean 1 3/16 or 1 1/2" ,,, is the standard... ( I.D. Holes )

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=41778&cat=1,43000,51208&ap=1
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95160

==========
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=51152&cat=1,43000,51208&ap=1
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=51153&cat=1,43000,51208&ap=1
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=47249&cat=1,43000,51208&ap=1

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=47162&cat=1,43000,51208&ap=1

The one below is the one that's hard to find 
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=49306&cat=1,43000,51208&ap=1


NOTE**** some call the OD size the ID size HarborFreight for one,,But the
1 3/16" ID will come with a 1 3/8" OD ,some times called Porter Cable Type size the standard for most routers now days.

But it's best to mike the hole you have in your router just to be on the safe side.. 

==============



jjciesla said:


> Just noticed that Oak Park has their Basic Guide Set on sale for $53.95 and I was about to order but they're for a 1 1/2" recess. I have the DW618 with 1 3/8" recess. Who would be a good vendor to go with for these?


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Clear Base


----------



## RuggerJoe (Jan 4, 2008)

Bob, 

I haven't gotten around to building my portable table top yet, but I have what may be a dumb question. If you're using a round base plate to mount the router in the table, what keeps the router from spinning in the hole? 

I like the idea of not having to change the base plate when switching from hand routing to the table. I might just order a second base to leave attached to the table base plate.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

In my case it's a press fit, that's to say it can't spin but if it's just a bit under size a SMALL roll pin that's in place with a SMALL knoch in the plate to keep it from tuning...
something like below..




RuggerJoe said:


> Bob,
> 
> I haven't gotten around to building my portable table top yet, but I have what may be a dumb question. If you're using a round base plate to mount the router in the table, what keeps the router from spinning in the hole?
> 
> I like the idea of not having to change the base plate when switching from hand routing to the table. I might just order a second base to leave attached to the table base plate.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

When it comes to chosing between Bosch and PC style bushings the best choice is the PC style since it is available in many more sizes. That is the biggest advantage. Bosch style guide bushings do not slip and spin like PC style steel bushings do, so they do not come loose. The quick change lever is much faster for bushing swaps. If Bosch ever gets around to listening and makes the bushings available in the sizes we need then they will be the hands down winner. At this time the brass PC style or larger Oak Park style bushings offer the biggest selections and are the best choice.


----------



## RuggerJoe (Jan 4, 2008)

Well I finally picked up the template guide base plate for the Bosch Colt and a set of template guides. Now I just need to make some jigs so I can use them. I just have one question. Why didn't Bosch make the template guide base plate square so you could actually keep it on the router and in the case?  There is no way to even keep it on the base and put it in the case with the base off the router. I'm considering trimming it to match the stock base plate or making my own.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

Don't trim it  the bigger the better in this case... just a make a box for your new setup,pickup some clear plastic and make a show case box to show off your new router   4 wood stick for the corners and some plastic and you will have it done..

=====



quote=RuggerJoe;99986]Well I finally picked up the template guide base plate for the Bosch Colt and a set of template guides. Now I just need to make some jigs so I can use them. I just have one question. Why didn't Bosch make the template guide base plate square so you could actually keep it on the router and in the case?  There is no way to even keep it on the base and put it in the case with the base off the router. I'm considering trimming it to match the stock base plate or making my own.[/quote]


----------



## RuggerJoe (Jan 4, 2008)

A display case isn't a bad idea if you're putting it on display. 

I did pick up a centering cone, so at least it won't be too much of a hassle to pop the plate off for storage and to remount it. And while I understand the bigger base plate is better, its just one of those design things that drive me nuts. I don't understand why they didn't design the stock plate to take guides to begin with. It's not like your going to chuck up a bit much larger than 1 3/16" in a Colt anyways.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Joe

Or you could put it to work,, it just pops in and out easy and it will spin up to a 2 " bit easy 

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/4883-small-router-table.html


=========


RuggerJoe said:


> A display case isn't a bad idea if you're putting it on display.
> 
> I did pick up a centering cone, so at least it won't be too much of a hassle to pop the plate off for storage and to remount it. And while I understand the bigger base plate is better, its just one of those design things that drive me nuts. I don't understand why they didn't design the stock plate to take guides to begin with. It's not like your going to chuck up a bit much larger than 1 3/16" in a Colt anyways.


----------



## RuggerJoe (Jan 4, 2008)

A small router table to use on top of a workmate is on my list of things to do. 

Thought right now I need to build a closet unit so my fiancee will have some place to put her clothes in our new apartment. In what world is a 2 foot deep triangle space a closet? Just another one of those design thing that drives me nuts.


----------

